# Assassin's Creed



## codename_romeo (Feb 19, 2008)

Finally Assassin's creed has been listed on systemrequirementslab n the recommended and minimum requirements are as follows

Minimum:

Dual core processor 2.6 GHz Intel® Pentium® D or AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 3800+

1 GB Windows Xp / 2 GB Windows Vista

Windows® XP/Windows Vista® (only)

256 MB DirectX® 10.0–compliant video card or DirectX 9.0–compliant card with Shader Model 3.0 or higher (NVIDIA GeForce 6800+ / ATI Radeon X1600+)

 8 GB HDD Space

Recommended :

Intel Core® 2 Duo 2.2 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ or better

1 GB Windows Xp / 2 GB Windows Vista

256 MB DirectX® 10.0–compliant video card or DirectX 9.0–compliant card with Shader Model 3.0 or higher (NVIDIA GeForce 6800+ / ATI Radeon X1600+)

 8 GB HDD Space

So all those speculations regarding the system requirements of this game comes to an end.....

I find the requirements pretty reasonable


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

codename_romeo said:


> Finally Assassin's creed has been listed on systemrequirementslab n the recommended and minimum requirements are as follows
> 
> Minimum:
> 
> ...



whats the catch with 1GB for XP and 2GB for VISTA ??? lol


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats may be coz Vista needs roughly 700mb of ram for itself......


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

codename_romeo said:


> Thats may be coz Vista needs roughly 700mb of ram for itself......


thats so cruel


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 20, 2008)

Well we can "Oooh Ahhh" all we want on it's minimum specifications,whereas the game has been delayed into oblivion.Guess what,the new & imporved release date for this game is April 8,2008.


----------



## amitash (Feb 20, 2008)

I have the minimum requirements...
only thing is id be happy with a GeForce 9 series card...have 8600gts now


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Feb 20, 2008)

There was another thread that also detailed assassin's creeds system requirements in which it was posted that the recommeded RAM was 3 GB. 

Was that a speculation?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 20, 2008)

source???


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 20, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> source???


This time the source is systemrequirementslab.com


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 20, 2008)

@ codename_romeo 
thanks for the link *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


here my pc System Requirements Lab Analysis... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gif

CPU
Recommended: Intel Core® 2 Duo 2.2 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ or better
You Have: 2 processors running - Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
		FAIL: Sorry, your CPU does not meet this recommended requirement. If you really want to make this product fly, click the 'We Recommend' button to check out some great computers.	

System RAM
Recommended: 1 GB Windows Xp / 2 GB Windows Vista
You Have: 254.7 MB
		FAIL: Sorry, your computer does not meet this recommended requirement. You may be able to add more RAM which could make your computer more powerful. Click the 'We Recommend' to see how.	

Operating System
Recommended: Windows® XP/Windows Vista® (only)
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Build Service Pack 22600)
		PASS	 

Video Card
Recommended: 256 MB DirectX® 10.0–compliant video card or DirectX 9.0–compliant card with Shader Model 3.0 or higher (NVIDIA GeForce 6800+ / ATI Radeon X1600+)
You Have: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE (GeForce 7300 LE)
		PASS	 
	Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card

	Video RAM: Required - 256 MB , You have - 256.0 MB
	Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
	Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
	Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 3.0 , You have - 3.0
	Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 3.0 , You have - 3.0


Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.10.9371
	 	FYI: Your video card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product.	

DirectX Version
Recommended: DirectX 9.0 or10.0 libraries (included on disc)
You Have: 9.0c
	 	PASS	 

Sound Card
Recommended: Yes
You Have: SB Audigy Audio [C800]
	 	PASS	 
	Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.10
	 	FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product.	 

Free Disk Space
Recommended: 8 GB
You Have: 2.4 GB
		FAIL: Sorry, your computer does not have enough Free Disk Space to meet this recommended requirement. Maybe it's time to buy another hard drive. Click 'We Recommend' to get all the disk space you need.	

DVD
Recommended: DVD-ROM dual-layer drive. This game contains technology intended to prevent copying that may conflict with some disc and virtual drives.
You Have: TF3401O XFI548U SCSI CdRom Device
	 	PASS, but the Speed could NOT be analyzed.


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Feb 21, 2008)

codename_romeo said:


> systemrequirementslab.com



AWESOME LINK MAN!! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Chirag (Feb 21, 2008)

It was abt to release in march na?? Now april.. WTF!!


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

they might take it to december this way


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

damn!
game leaked a month before release *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/bsod.gif

*news.softpedia.com/news/Assassin-039-s-Creed-Leaked-on-Torrent-Sites-70635.shtml


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 29, 2008)

i guess my laptop can play it
*img147.imageshack.us/img147/6422/32077334ni7.th.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

^ atleast it passes min requirements.
but ur turbojet can play ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 29, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ atleast it passes min requirements.
> but ur turbojet can play ?


with a 9600gt, maybe


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 29, 2008)

another game a&&ripped by scene.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

if there was a game thats not screwed by Scene... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/30a.gif , there's not a single one *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/109.gif


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2008)

First Turok & now this.I couldn't believe my eyes.A month before game's release.That's freaking impossible.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 1, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> if there was a game thats not screwed by Scene... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/30a.gif , there's not a single one *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/109.gif



you dint get me,I meant yet another game released before official date(crysis was also released 4-5days earlier).Now this is gonna hurt a lot cuz it doesn't have multiplayer.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2008)

But is it the real thing? Any1 tried?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2008)

In a nutshell,Yes it is.Wouldn't go as far as to discuss more as that would be crossing the line too far.But for now it works.


----------



## navino87 (Mar 1, 2008)

My system spec is : 
amd athlon 64 3000+
1gb ram
nvidia 6600gt gfxcard

I have played recent games like crysis, COD4, nfs prostreet at low settings with this spec.

Will i be able 2 play this game with this spec? With low settings????


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 1, 2008)

^ perform a check at srtest.com


----------



## navino87 (Mar 1, 2008)

checked with it... CPU n video card fails... but in video card all the  attributes (like Video RAM, Video Card 3D Acceleration, Video HW Transform & Lighting, Vertex Shader Ver., Pixel Shader Ver.) has passed...


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 2, 2008)

me too havin amd 3000+ but with 8600gt, vista and 1.5gb ram........can i play it?


----------



## codename_romeo (Mar 2, 2008)

probably u wil be able to play.....but ur proccy doesnt match the requirements


----------



## navino87 (Mar 2, 2008)

I will get the game in a day r 2 ... Vil give a try n tel u


----------



## codename_romeo (Mar 2, 2008)

Lucky u


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 3, 2008)

Let me slip in a little reminder that no requests for help or discussion about how to get the pirated copy will be tolerated and will face summary deletion. Also the user will be warned or possibly banned.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

lol watch these two videos

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlpdyvwGe-s&feature=related

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=q07tonhZre0&feature=related

Not meant for under 18 though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2008)

^^
??
ill get the game in a few days maybe tmrw


----------



## navino87 (Mar 7, 2008)

navino87 said:


> My system spec is :
> amd athlon 64 3000+
> 1gb ram
> nvidia 6600gt gfxcard
> ...




The game works good at low settings... The game is really great  Outstanding game play

I personally rate the game to 9.5/10


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2008)

yes i hav passed



      *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/green_checkmark_min.gif *CPU* *Minimum:* Dual core  processor 2.6 GHz Intel® Pentium® D or AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 3800+ *You Have: 2 processors running - Intel(R) Core(TM)2  CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz*

 *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/min_chart_4.gif [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PASS*[/FONT] *System  RAM* *Minimum:* 1 GB Windows  Xp / 2 GB Windows Vista  *You Have: 1023.2  MB*

 *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/min_chart_3.gif [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PASS*[/FONT] *Operating  System* *Minimum:* Windows®  XP/Windows Vista® (only) *You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Build  Service Pack 22600)*

 *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/min_chart_3.gif [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PASS*[/FONT] *Video  Card* *Minimum:* 256 MB  DirectX® 10.0–compliant video card or DirectX 9.0–compliant card with Shader  Model 3.0 or higher (NVIDIA GeForce 6800+ / ATI Radeon X1600+) *You Have: NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS (GeForce 7100  GS)*

 *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/min_chart_3.gif [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PASS*[/FONT]    
*Video Card Features -  *Minimum attributes of your Video Card    
    *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/green_check_small_min.gif *Video RAM*:  *Required - 256 MB* , *You  have - 512.0 MB* *Video Card 3D  Acceleration*: *Required - Yes* , *You have - Yes* *Video HW Transform  & Lighting*: *Required - Yes* , *You have - Yes*  *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/green_check_small_min.gif *Vertex Shader  Ver.*: *Required - 3.0* , *You have - 3.0*  *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/green_check_small_min.gif *Pixel Shader  Ver.*: *Required - 3.0* , *You have -  3.0* 
 *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/blue_i_min.gif *Video Card Driver  Version (DirectX)* *Your driver version number  is: 6.14.10.9147*
*FYI*: Your video card driver version is provided for your  information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver  versions are important to the proper operation of your product.   *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/green_checkmark_min.gif *DirectX  Version* *Minimum:* DirectX 9.0  or10.0 libraries (included on disc) *You Have:  9.0c*

   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PASS*[/FONT]    *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/green_checkmark_min.gif *Sound  Card* *Minimum:* Yes *You Have: Realtek HD Audio  output*

   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PASS*[/FONT]    *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/blue_i_min.gif *Sound Card Driver  Version* *Your driver version number  is: 5.10*
*FYI*: Your sound card driver version is provided for your  information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver  versions are important to the proper operation of your product.    *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/red_x_min.gif *Free Disk  Space* *Minimum:* 8 GB *You Have: 3.4  GB*

 *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/min_chart_1.gif *FAIL*: Sorry, your computer does not have enough Free Disk  Space to meet this minimum requirement. Maybe it's time to buy another hard  drive. Click 'We Recommend' to get all the disk space you need.   *www.systemrequirementslab.com/media/srl/green_checkmark_min.gif *DVD* *Minimum:* DVD-ROM  dual-layer drive. This game contains technology intended to prevent copying that  may conflict with some disc and virtual drives. *You Have: SONY DVD RW  DW-Q30A*

   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PASS,  but the Speed could NOT be analyzed.*[/FONT]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

i too have passed but i fail in reccomended. 640 mb gpu is recomended but i have 512 mb.LOL


----------



## reddragon (Mar 14, 2008)

which software tests the system req.  pass/fail for a game ?
anyway I heard assasin's creed is very good  but repeatative game ? is that true?


----------



## amitash (Mar 14, 2008)

i jus got it!!!!!!!!!!its the gr8est game ever...kinda like a stealthy prince of persia games and the gfx really rox!!!runs perfectly with full graphix settings and 1440x900 resolution on an 8800GTS and an overclocked c2q...all full except multisampling which is on 1 out of 3...here are the gfx settings the game automatically set for my comp out of 3 (1-low,2-med,3-hi)
SHADOWS:3/3
auto FX: on
resolution:1440x900
multisampling:1/3
vsync: off
graphics quality:3/3
level of detail:3/3
brightness:5/10
this was set automatically by the game once i first started it...crysis was set to all med on 1024x768res...tis games much better optimised..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

^^
dont be so happy,it crashes in jerusalem


----------



## amitash (Mar 14, 2008)

which level is jerusalem???is tat wen u get killed by tat assassins creed leader guy???i jus finnished tat level


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

no
it comes later than that.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 14, 2008)

amitash said:


> which level is jerusalem???i jus finnished tat level



Jerusalem is not a level. Its a city. In memory block 3, you have to go there but the game crashes when you enter there.



> is tat wen u get killed by tat assassins creed leader guy???



Nope


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

So what do you do when you are in Jerusalem? I'm getting the game tomorrow...


----------



## amitash (Mar 14, 2008)

y dos it crash in jerusalem???wats rong ter???
EDIT:i jus saw a crack fix for tat level


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't say anymore on why it crashes because there are some forum rules.


----------



## navino87 (Mar 14, 2008)

not alone in jeru(mem3 n mem4), the game crashes, but in later memories also... only russian release works good English release is nuked release... no fix as of yet... n also it cant be fixed... So wait until April, get the original copy n enjoy it...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

when the game is released and u get it legally , do post a video \ some screenies of the last stage of the game.i didnt complete the game


----------



## amitash (Mar 20, 2008)

hey the russian jerusalem fix works for assassins creed...i just finnished the game it rox!!!


----------

